# [gelöst] SIOCADDRT: no such process

## uhai

Hallo Netzwerker,

heute komme ich mit einem TCP/IP-Problem:

Ich habe hier einen Laptop mit gentoo 3.12 der unseren Nameserver nicht mehr findet (network unreachable).

Theoretisch sollte der Nameserver via dhcpcd die IP vergeben. Installiert ist eine Netzkarte (eth0) von Broadcom BCM 57785. Im Kernel ist alles von Broadcom als Modul kompiliert (tg3, bnx2x, cnic, bnx2, b44). Eigentlich sollte tg3 reichen, aber sicher ist sicher...

lsmod sieht tg3 auch. dhcpcd startet im default runlevel und läuft.

ifconfig eth0 sieht die Netzkarte mit der IP 169.254.6.27... Unser Nameserver ist auf 192.168.0.1 zu erreichen. Woher diese IP kommt ist mir nicht klar, alle anderen Rechner hier bekommen 192.168.... zugewiesen.   :Question: 

route zeigt leider das default gw auch nicht an:

einmal habe ich hier127.0.0.0 über GW 127.0.0.1 und

169.254.0.0 über GW 0.0.0.0

ein route add default gw 192.168.0.1 gibt mir dann den oben genannten Fehler: SIOCADDRT: no such process  :Question: 

Was habe ich hier den verbaselt? Ich habe suche jetzt schon den zweiten Tag erfolglos herum, kann mir bitt ejemand einen Tip geben?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sun Nov 04, 2012 4:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

169.254.  sind zeroconf adressen.

du darfst dhcpcd nicht als init skript laufen lassen. um eine dhcp adresse zu bekommen starten die net init skripte automatisch dhcp, wenn das if für dhcp konfiguriert ist. (config_eth0="dhcp")

----------

## uhai

Danke Christian99,

meinst Du:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

[...]

config_eth0="dhcp"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"
```

Trotzdem ist eth0 anders konfiguriert und das default GW wird nicht benutzt...

uhai

----------

## Christian99

du darfst das dhcpcd init skript nicht starten. das machen alles die net skripte

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo,

ich bin zwar kein "Netzwerker", aber...

uhai, wenn du einfach nur dhcp nutzen möchtest ist eigentlich überhaupt keine Konfiguration notwendig, das sollte einfach so per default funktionieren. Siehe dazu auch den Hinweis aus der /etc/conf.d/net  *Quote:*   

> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> 
> # scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,
> 
> # please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration
> ...

 

Ein Vorschlag:

Entferne mal sämtliche Konfiguration aus der /etc/conf.d/net

Und wie auch schon von Christian99 empfohlen, stoppe (sofern gestartet) 

```
/etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop
```

 und entferne dhcpd auch aus dem Runlevel (sofern gesetzt).

Nach einem 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

 sollte das ganze dann eigentlich funktionieren.

----------

## uhai

ohne dhcpcd sieht das meiner Ansicht nach noch schlechter aus:

eth0 hat nur noch eine IP6-Adresse

ping auf den nameserver ergibt "connect: network is unreachable"

route -n zeigt nur noch 127.0.0.1

/etc/init.d/dhcpcd status sagt "stopped"

In der resolv.conf verschwindet mein nameserver-Eintrag auch immer wieder...?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Dann stoppe mal /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

und schau ob ein 

```
# dhcpcd eth0
```

 funktionieren würde.

----------

## uhai

Hallo Josef95,

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop ergab ein allready stopped...

dhcpcd eth0 habe ich vorher schon probiert, der pid läuft noch...

soll ich den dhcpcd ethh0 killen und dafür net.eth0 starten?

uhai

----------

## Christian99

ja

----------

## uhai

dhcpcd eth0 timed out - nach wie vor keine Verbindung zum nameserver...

----------

## Christian99

kannst du das mal händisch machen?

alle net init skripte stoppen, "ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.x.y" (x.y durch freie adresse ersetzen) und danach den nameserver pingen

Zusatz: was läuft denn als dhcp server?

----------

## uhai

Der Nameserver ist ein D-Link Dir655. 4 andere Rechner (einer sogar mit Windows XP) haben mit dem Ding keine Probleme.

Die zeroconf-IP beruht doch auf ARP (habe ich von Deinem Link). Kann ich Arp nicht für eth0 abschalten und dann dhcpcd auf eth0 loslassen? (Habe ich schon erfolglos probiert, aber hätte doch klappen müssen, oder?)

Wie bekomme ich heraus, welche init-Skripte laufen? So tief habe ich mich mit dem Startprozess noch nie beschäftigt...

uhai

```
ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.0.5

eth0: ERROR while getting internet flags: no such device

SIOCSIFADDR: no such device

eth0: ERROR while getting internet flags: no such device
```

????Last edited by uhai on Sun Oct 28, 2012 6:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

ARP kann man bestimmt irgendwie abschalten, das willst du aber nicht  :Smile: 

(ARP übersetzt IP adressen in physikalische MAC adressen)

mit rc-status kannst du dir die laufenden initskrpte anzeigen lassen.

ausßerdem reagiert jedes skript auf das "status" argument

----------

## uhai

dmesg meint eth0 wäre down - Meldung kommt von tg3...

Habe ich das falsche Modul übersetzt?

Ausserdem sucht eth0 einen IPv6 - Router...

Kann das das Problem sein?

uhai

----------

## Christian99

welches modul du brauchst weiß ich nicht, rausfinden kannst du das hier.

link down ist aber an und für sich nix schlimmes, das heißt nur, dass es keine verbindung gibt.

kannst du mal die ausgabe von "dmesg|grep -C2 eth" posten?

----------

## uhai

Da der betroffene Rechner nicht im Netz ist, kann ich die Ausgaben nicht direkt posten.

Die einzige Fehler Meldung in dmesg schient der fehlende IPv6-Router zu sein. tg3 erkennt die Karte richtig und eth0 meldet mehrfach Link is up bzw. Link is down...

Flow Control is on for TX/RX

EEE enabled (was auch immer das ist...)

uhai

----------

## vitalogy

hey huai,

* du benutzt einen selbst erstellten kernel oder mittels genkernel erstellt?

* Unterstützung von IPv4 ist mitkompiliert?

grüsse

----------

## Christian99

Unterstützung von IP4 muss eigentlich vorhanden sein, sonst würde er ja gar keine zeroconfig Adresse bekommen können.

Aber so langsam weiß ich auch nicht weiter...

Ich würde als nächstes mal folgendes vorschlagen:

dhcpcd und net.eth0 aus allen runleveln entfernen

/etc/conf.d/net: alles mit eth0 auskommentieren (auch default route, sollte er eigentlich selber setzen)

und dann mal neu starten.

nach dem neustart:

"/etc/init.d/net.eth0 status" schauen ob das läuft, wenn nein:

  "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start"

danach:

ifconfig eth0

schauen ob adresse da

bei unterwegs schon auftretenden fehlern auch jeweils das ende von dmesg anschaun.

Wäre trotzdem gut, wenn du fehler/dmesg irgendwie posten könntest (usb-stick?)

----------

## boospy

Hab das selbe auf 2 meiner Rechner nach nem Kernelupgrade. Beide HPserver, beide die gleiche Netzwerkkarte. Gleiche Fehlermeldung wie du. Mit dem Kernel 3.4.5-hardened funktioniert es. Mit dem Kernel 3.5.4-r1 nicht mehr. Hatte hierfür noch keine Lösung. Vielleicht ist es ja das gleiche Problem...

lg

boospy

----------

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

ich war ein paar Tage unterwegs und konnte hier nicht weitermachen..

Jetzt habe ich die runlevel von dhcpcd und net.eth0 befreit, rebootet und net.eth0 manuell gestartet. 

Beim Start von net.eth0 startet dhcpcd, er wartet auf den carrier, bekommt ihn und erhält die IP4all-Adresse 169.254.6.27.

Wo kommt die denn her?

@boospy: Bei mir war das auch ein Kernel-Update, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Ich kopiere die .config in das neue Sourcen-Verzeichnis und führe ein make oldconfig durch... Bisher ohne Probleme. 

@vitalogy: Ich erstelle meine Kernel immer selbst... klappt auch meistens. hier wundert mich, das die Netzwerkeinbindung vorher geklappt hat...

das sagt dmesg:

```

[...]

[   10.936699] tg3.c:v3.121 (November 2, 2011)

[   10.936753] tg3 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   10.936802] tg3 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   10.982028] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM57785) rev 57785100] (PCI Express) MAC address dc:0e:a1:23:da:15

[   10.982034] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: attached PHY is 57765 (10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet) (WireSpeed[1], EEE[1])

[   10.982038] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

[   10.982041] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: dma_rwctrl[00000001] dma_mask[64-bit]

[   11.150099] usb 1-1.3: link qh4-0001/ffff88015a694100 start 2 [1/0 us]

[   11.150127] usb 1-1.3: unlink qh4-0001/ffff88015a694100 start 2 [1/0 us]

[   11.217562] usb 2-1.1: link qh2-0601/ffff88015727a100 start 1 [1/2 us]

[   11.263278] usb 2-1.1: unlink qh2-0601/ffff88015727a100 start 1 [1/2 us]

[   11.294912] ath9k 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   11.294926] ath9k 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   11.349027] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb1) is primary device

[   11.349030] fbcon: Remapping primary device, fb1, to tty 1-63

[   11.383985] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x65

[   11.383986] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[   11.383989] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

[   11.383990] ath: Regpair used: 0x65

[   11.385253] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'

[   11.385617] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0

[   11.385621] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9287 Rev:2 mem=0xffffc90011440000, irq=17

[   11.814328] fb1: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[   12.114249] acpi device:2f: registered as cooling_device4

[   12.114429] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input11

[   12.114451] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[   12.114472] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _DOD (20110623/video-1147)

[   12.114522] ACPI Error: [\_SB_.PCI0.GFX0.DD02._BCL] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20110623/psargs-359)

[   12.114528] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP.DD02._BCL] (Node ffff88015aa75168), AE_NOT_FOUND (20110623/psparse-536)

[   12.114734] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:35/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input12

[   12.114759] ACPI: Video Device [PEGP] (multi-head: no  rom: yes  post: no)

[   12.114787] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 1

[   12.114925] modprobe used greatest stack depth: 3376 bytes left

[   13.412948] EXT4-fs (sda7): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   13.876015] usb 1-1.3: usb auto-suspend, wakeup 0

[   14.487500] Adding 1048572k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1048572k 

[   15.884322] hub 1-1:1.0: hub_suspend

[   15.884340] usb 1-1: unlink qh256-0001/ffff880159559a80 start 1 [1/0 us]

[   15.884557] usb 1-1: usb auto-suspend, wakeup 1

[   17.892726] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[   17.892743] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend, wakeup 1

[   17.892749] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: suspend root hub

[   20.159868] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh ffff88015727a100 schedule

[   20.159872] usb 2-1.1: link qh2-0601/ffff88015727a100 start 1 [1/2 us]

[   62.401333] EXT4-fs (sda7): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   85.316187] usb usb1: usb auto-resume

[   85.316193] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: resume root hub

[   85.335446] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

[   85.335471] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0507 change 0000

[   85.335502] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[   85.335510] usb 1-1: usb auto-resume

[   85.361480] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[   85.372363] usb 1-1: finish resume

[   85.372616] hub 1-1:1.0: hub_resume

[   85.372960] hub 1-1:1.0: port 3: status 0507 change 0000

[   85.373336] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reused qh ffff880159559a80 schedule

[   85.373339] usb 1-1: link qh256-0001/ffff880159559a80 start 1 [1/0 us]

[   85.373363] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

[   85.373587] usb 1-1.3: usb auto-resume

[   85.410416] usb 1-1.3: finish resume

[   85.411413] usb 1-1.3: disable remote wakeup, status -32

[   85.417539] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reused qh ffff88015a694100 schedule

[   85.417544] usb 1-1.3: link qh4-0001/ffff88015a694100 start 2 [1/0 us]

[   85.417735] usb 1-1.3: unlink qh4-0001/ffff88015a694100 start 2 [1/0 us]

[   87.784333] usb 1-1.3: usb auto-suspend, wakeup 0

[   89.792638] hub 1-1:1.0: hub_suspend

[   89.792647] usb 1-1: unlink qh256-0001/ffff880159559a80 start 1 [1/0 us]

[   89.792845] usb 1-1: usb auto-suspend, wakeup 1

[   91.801063] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[   91.801080] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend, wakeup 1

[   91.801086] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: suspend root hub

[  313.338843] tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[  313.338848] tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[  313.338851] tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  313.338854] tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[  313.338857] tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

[  313.502096] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  317.089014] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex

[  317.089017] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX

[  317.089019] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: EEE is enabled

[  317.089275] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[  327.260350] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[...]

```

Das Modul tg3 scheint übrigens zu stimmen, wird jedenfalls hier bestätigt...

uhai

----------

## uhai

Hier habe ich das Kernel.log:

```
cat /var/log/kernel/current | grep 'eth0'

Nov 03 14:01:23 [kernel] [   11.786836] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM57785) rev 57785100] (PCI Express) MAC address dc:0e:a1:23:da:15

Nov 03 14:01:23 [kernel] [   11.786840] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: attached PHY is 57765 (10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet) (WireSpeed[1], EEE[1])

Nov 03 14:01:23 [kernel] [   11.786842] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

Nov 03 14:01:23 [kernel] [   11.786844] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: dma_rwctrl[00000001] dma_mask[64-bit]

Nov 03 14:01:23 [kernel] [   15.799532] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Nov 03 14:01:27 [kernel] [   19.367174] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex

Nov 03 14:01:27 [kernel] [   19.367177] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX

Nov 03 14:01:27 [kernel] [   19.367179] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: EEE is enabled

Nov 03 14:01:27 [kernel] [   19.367436] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Nov 03 14:01:38 [kernel] [   30.317635] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Nov 03 14:05:37 [kernel] [  269.281545] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Link is down

Nov 03 14:05:40 [kernel] [  272.638409] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex

Nov 03 14:05:40 [kernel] [  272.638412] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX

Nov 03 14:05:40 [kernel] [  272.638413] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: EEE is enabled

Nov 03 14:09:32 [kernel] [  503.413919] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Nov 03 14:09:35 [kernel] [  507.001435] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex

Nov 03 14:09:35 [kernel] [  507.001438] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX

Nov 03 14:09:35 [kernel] [  507.001440] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: EEE is enabled

Nov 03 14:09:35 [kernel] [  507.001701] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Nov 03 14:09:46 [kernel] [  517.415293] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Nov 03 14:56:10 [kernel] [   10.982028] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM57785) rev 57785100] (PCI Express) MAC address dc:0e:a1:23:da:15

Nov 03 14:56:10 [kernel] [   10.982034] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: attached PHY is 57765 (10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet) (WireSpeed[1], EEE[1])

Nov 03 14:56:10 [kernel] [   10.982038] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

Nov 03 14:56:10 [kernel] [   10.982041] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: dma_rwctrl[00000001] dma_mask[64-bit]

Nov 03 15:01:08 [kernel] [  313.502096] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Nov 03 15:01:12 [kernel] [  317.089014] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex

Nov 03 15:01:12 [kernel] [  317.089017] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX

Nov 03 15:01:12 [kernel] [  317.089019] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: EEE is enabled

Nov 03 15:01:12 [kernel] [  317.089275] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Nov 03 15:01:22 [kernel] [  327.260350] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Nov 03 15:40:16 [kernel] [ 2657.793389] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Link is down
```

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt habe ich die runlevel von dhcpcd und net.eth0 befreit, rebootet und net.eth0 manuell gestartet. 
> 
> Beim Start von net.eth0 startet dhcpcd, er wartet auf den carrier, bekommt ihn und erhält die IP4all-Adresse 169.254.6.27.
> ...

 

Das ist die "auto configured" IP-Addresse, welche der dhcp client setzt, wenn er keine Verbindung zu einem DHCP server aufnehmen konnte.

Scheinbar ist in deinem netz kein DHCP vorhanden. Oder dieser reagiert auf die Anfrage deines Rechners nicht. (eventuell MAC-Addresse ge-blacked-list, ist aber pure Vermutung)

----------

## uhai

Danke firefly,

das war es. Von irgendwelchen Experimenten war diese Mac-Adresse noch in der Routerkonfiguratio gesperrt. 

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich das mit Zeitprogrammen geregelt. Und dann die diese Einstellung vergessen.

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Von irgendwelchen Experimenten war diese Mac-Adresse noch in der Routerkonfiguratio gesperrt. 

 

Ah ok. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man bei einem DHCP-Server MAC-Adressen sperren kann.

----------

## uhai

In der Webkonfiguration vom D-Link 655 (Router) geht das.. Leider ist das auf verschiedenen Seiten verteilt, so dass ich wohl den Überblick verloren habe.

Der Router übernimmt hier den Dhcp mit...

uhai

----------

